# Saltaire & Bradford



## Dean4travel (Feb 18, 2017)

Having a little trip down from North East does anyone have any recommendations for the area?


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't tried it yet but Tambourine Coffee in Saltaire recently opened. Their coffee is sourced from my favourite roaster - North Star Coffee.

Alternatively, Otley is a short drive away where Bloomfield Square do a good coffee.

Bradford City Centre is severely lacking in quality coffee, although Esquire's is the best of the chains available.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Iconic Salts Mill are now, finally, using decent coffee beans. Dark Woods I think they said? In Otley you also have Salami & Co who are using the North Star Guatemalan at the minute. Had a V60 yesterday. Very nice.

I work in Saltaire, never heard of Tambourine Coffee! Need to track them down.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

North Star posted a couple of pics of Tambourine today on Facebook


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Only just opened, I think. It was the North Star post on Facebook that made me aware of it.


----------



## Dean4travel (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting tried some of North Stars coffee 10 dats ago after visiting the roasters cheers


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Jez Salami & Co serve a bespoke espresso blend roasted by us, and a single origin from Maude on batch filter



Jez H said:


> Iconic Salts Mill are now, finally, using decent coffee beans. Dark Woods I think they said? In Otley you also have Salami & Co who are using the North Star Guatemalan at the minute. Had a V60 yesterday. Very nice.
> 
> I work in Saltaire, never heard of Tambourine Coffee! Need to track them down.


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

We would be happy to show you round the roastery if you are visiting



Dean4travel said:


> Having a little trip down from North East does anyone have any recommendations for the area?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Casa_Espresso said:


> Jez Salami & Co serve a bespoke espresso blend roasted by us, and a single origin from Maude on batch filter


apologies, I thought he said North Star!


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Dean4travel said:


> Having a little trip down from North East does anyone have any recommendations for the area?


Hello!

As mentioned above Tambourine Coffee would be a great place to start! They opened their doors last week towards the top of Saltaire on Bingley Road and have North Star on espresso along with a small menu of tasty goodness. Not strictly coffee related but here's some of my picks for Saltaire:



*Curryosity *- Bingley Road again, a new curry restaurant, small and cafe like inside but different and interesting indian food, very very good,


*Salts Mill* - Hockney, the Canteen, a great home shop (has a few interesting bits of Chemex merch for sale, such as cork coasters and pin badges) and one of the best book shops going,


*Victoria Hall* - Depending on when you're going, this might have an event on, this week is a CAMRA festival for instance,


*Cap & Collar* - A great craft beer bar, small inside but good selection of beers,


*All Terrain Cycles *- If you like bikes (bike and coffee people seem to go together), a nice mountain and road bike shop next to the Mill, a lot of Orange in stock and worth a nosey,


*The Boathouse* - If the weather is good, nice for a pint by the water and overlooking the park,


*The Hop *- Another great pup with good pizza,


*General sight seeing *- Roberts Park is worth a wander, as is seeing the church and weather permitting a walk along the canal into Hirst wood


Hope the above is of some use, we live right in the village and these would be some of my picks for a day. Have a good time:good:

Joel



*Save**Save*
​


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

So my son has his "theory driving test" on the 30th of December in Bradford & I thought I'd go along for moral support. Is it still impossible to get a single origin coffee in the city centre?


----------

